# Weight of a Craftsman



## bmwe0692 (Dec 25, 2010)

Looking for the weight of a 8 h.p. 26" trac-drive snowblower.
Thank you
T.J.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

go to amazon or any website that will deliver it. they'l have it down to the ounce


----------

